# Webkins Hedgehog



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Webkins now makes a hedgehog!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i know! I got one for christmas and i thought it was so cute and funny!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe i got one when i was at the mall the other day, i couldint help myself! hahaha


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I almost got the porcupine becuase my hedgie is white.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I got one for christmas too. My husband got it for me because Bruce was being treated for mites and we thought he was contagious so I wasn't able to handle him much. He put it in my stocking so I could have a hedgehog to hold, lol.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one too :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

have you actually gone online with it and registered it? i did because i wanted to see what all the fuss what about, and i could not find anyone else with the hedgehog! ( i named my webkins hedgie Sweeney!)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I do... hehe. But I never go in those "clubhouses" or chatrooms, or whatever they are. Most stick to playing the games. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have one too but have never gone on the internet. It is really cute but I like the porcupine too.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Post a pic of the computer one here. ctrl+alt+Print Screen/SysRq ( it's a button on the top right)... well pressing those three in that order copy the monotors current screen like one big image. Remember that, cuz it cumz in handy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure people know how to take a screenshot.  I'm not sure what kind of computer you're using, because it's just printscreen here.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My printscreen button does absolutely nothing. :?


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

When you click the print screen it does nothing but you have to paste it in a document or other application.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Try opening up paint and pasting it there. It's just a copy of whatever the screen was when you hit the button.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

On some it is also function+insert/prt sc.

Also I keep hoping someone will buy it for me, not knowing what it is, so I can secretly register the code and play online.


----------



## adena (Jan 24, 2009)

My kids have four webkinz together and we love the website. I mostly help them out with some of the games so they have more "kinzcash" but I think it's really cute. I really want the hedgehog but will have to wait because I had surgery on my foot and am not working right now.

Is anyone not using their code from their hedgie?


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I got it too!


----------



## manateerus (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen the star shine hedgie? they come with paperwork telling how to name a star. i got mine at hallmark.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen it! I'm waiting for someone to buy it for me, since I won't pay $15 for it. :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohhh! I want it !


----------

